# Major Move!!



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

Hi, im kathy and married to my husband sean. We want to move to spain within the next 5 months and are currently looking at areas. We have 4 children who will be 17, 12, 7 and 3 when we move out so would love to have ideas on best areas for schools according to their ages! Work is not a problem as my husband has his own business and can take it anywhere in the world as long as were have internet connection and a phone line.

What advice can you all give us please? How does it work regarding renting a property and having pets (i have cats). Is it easy to get internet and cable tv etc?


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi good luck with the move 

I think your 3 and 7 year olds will adapt ok but might be a bit harder for your older children , 12 and 17 

my kids were 4 and 8 when we moved out 13 years ago they went through the Spanish school ok , now all their friends are Spanish 

Do you have any areas in mind

internet is quite easy to get , but speeds may be slower than you are used to , cable is available in some areas , you can always use satellite for uk tv. 

Cheers 

Tony


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

thanks tony,

My husband seems to like Ontinyent, I'm really excited about the move but the whole school system is what scares me which is why i would love to know what areas are best for english children (mainly the 12 year old) regarding schools x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

Have a good look around the forum, the answers to many of your questions are here. Schools for children over 10 is really going to be international schools, as the language and the change in teaching methods and curriculum can be difficult after about that age.

Jo xxx


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Bristol76 said:


> thanks tony,
> 
> My husband seems to like Ontinyent, I'm really excited about the move but the whole school system is what scares me which is why i would love to know what areas are best for english children (mainly the 12 year old) regarding schools x


Oh yes forgot to say , in this area your children will have to learn Valenciano too 
in the Spanish state schools , it came as a surprise to me when we moved over , but they did seem to cope with it ok ,

I personally feel younger kids find it easier to fit in and adapt , What do your older children think about the move ?

Cheers Tony


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

They can't wait to move, especially the 12 year old and he's the one I'm worried about as I've heard theres waiting lists to get into secondary schools x


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Bristol76 said:


> They can't wait to move, especially the 12 year old and he's the one I'm worried about as I've heard theres waiting lists to get into secondary schools x


Thats great he wants to come to Spain , I am sure he will soon make some friends here , its a really nice place for kids to grow up , we lived on the outskirts of London , so glad my kids are here !!

I dont worry at all when they are out most of the night , but would have worried sick back in the UK 

I guess it may be best for you to come over, find the area that is right for you then go to the school and ask about how you can enrol your kids .

Good Luck with your new life in the sun !!

Tony


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Is the 17 year old still studying?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Bristol76 said:


> Hi, im kathy and married to my husband sean. We want to move to spain within the next 5 months and are currently looking at areas. We have 4 children who will be 17, 12, 7 and 3 when we move out so would love to have ideas on best areas for schools according to their ages! Work is not a problem as my husband has his own business and can take it anywhere in the world as long as were have internet connection and a phone line.
> 
> What advice can you all give us please? How does it work regarding renting a property and having pets (i have cats). Is it easy to get internet and cable tv etc?


As others have said, the 12 year old will find it difficult to go to a state school. School is very test/ exam based here. if you don't pass the tests/ exams you don't pass the year. Now it's true that many Spanish kids end up repeating a year, but for a child that has lost his culture, friends and some relatives it would be really tough. 

I'm also wondering what the plan is for the 17 year old as Spain has a huge unemployment problem. 

If you can go anywhere due to your husband's work I'd say the further north the better. It's still Spain and it could still be a real improvement in quality of life!

I suggest reading this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ain/1046954-unemployment-up.html#post10056610
and this one
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/374305-stories-life-spain.html


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If the 17yo is still studying, he/she would have to go to an international, most teach up to A levels, otherwise, helping with your business? As for friends and a social life?! That depends on personality

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

My 17 year old daughter is working for my husband (her step dad) for a few years and then will be coming back to the uk to do all her studies! As a family (her especially) we've had a very very rough time the past 18 months and my daughter had to give up 6th form due to anxiety attacks etc. The move is a complete fresh start for the whole family, we've been talking about it for years but with the recent "stresses" have decided to take the plunge now. My daughter needs to build herself up from the inside out so being away from everything that has hurt her will do the world of good for her. When she feels strong enough she will go back to the uk with her grandparents and finish all her studies.

Ive been looking at properties in Javea and have heard good and bad things about it. Whats peoples opinions in here? xx


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

thank you tony xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bristol76 said:


> My 17 year old daughter is working for my husband (her step dad) for a few years and then will be coming back to the uk to do all her studies! As a family (her especially) we've had a very very rough time the past 18 months and my daughter had to give up 6th form due to anxiety attacks etc. The move is a complete fresh start for the whole family, we've been talking about it for years but with the recent "stresses" have decided to take the plunge now. My daughter needs to build herself up from the inside out so being away from everything that has hurt her will do the world of good for her. When she feels strong enough she will go back to the uk with her grandparents and finish all her studies.
> 
> Ive been looking at properties in Javea and have heard good and bad things about it. Whats peoples opinions in here? xx


I'm a bit biased.... I love Jávea  

We've been here nearly 13 years & I for one will never leave! 

It's a great place to bring up children - we have good state schools & also International/British schools on the doorstep, so your daughter could stay here to finish her studies if she wanted to. 

Your 12 year old would be best in International school as well, as others have said.

If you want to know anything at all about Jávea, just ask! I can't imagine what you can have heard 'bad' about it :confused2:


----------



## svlinda (Aug 31, 2015)

Here in Valencia you should register children to school up until middle of may. Of course, it can be done later, but with much less options left. You haven't said you are looking to rent or buy? I definately would advise to rent in the begining and get the feel of everything first.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Bristol76 said:


> thank you tony xx


You are welcome , I remember the exiting feeling of starting a new life here , you are brave many want to do it but just sit on the fence .

you only live once , if you dont like it here you can always go back but at least you would have tried !!

But I am sure you will like it , the sun just makes you feel better !

Cheers Tony


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tonymar said:


> You are welcome , I remember the exiting feeling of starting a new life here , you are brave many want to do it but just sit on the fence .
> 
> you only live once , if you dont like it here you can always go back but at least you would have tried !!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that your advice is practical, sensible or helpful - but its certainly an exciting viewpoint and glosses over any problems that may arise! What could possibly go wrong  l!!?


Jo xxx


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure that your advice is practical, sensible or helpful - but its certainly an exciting viewpoint and glosses over any problems that may arise! What could possibly go wrong  l!!?
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


if it goes wrong you can go home , I bet you are glad that you tried Living in Spain Jo ?

I am personal glad to still be here ! , but I would have still been glad of the experience even if I had to return to the UK 

But Thats just my own opinion , each person must make their own mind up !! 

Cheers Tony


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

tony thats my thoughts exactly! we do only live once and like you said if it doesn't work we will come back to the uk! Only fear i have is the schools. We will be renting first as like you said don't know if its even going to work out so deffo won't be buying a property just yet x


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

So am i correct in assuming that Javea has a good expats community? As a family we are learning spanish but was wondering if theres still a lot of english spoken?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not trying to spoil things, but practical issues, research and planning are so important.

NIE numbers, residencia, Taxes, Autonomo, Healthcare provision...... all must be addressed. Renting and rental agreements need to be understood - yes of course you can "go for it" but you will stand a better chance if you understand how to do it successfully, especially as its not cheap to relocate - or go back. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

Xabiachica, Any information at all you can give me about javea would be amazing x


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Bristol76 said:


> tony thats my thoughts exactly! we do only live once and like you said if it doesn't work we will come back to the uk! Only fear i have is the schools. We will be renting first as like you said don't know if its even going to work out so deffo won't be buying a property just yet x


Of course I don't know you or your situation, but it sounds like the 17 year old is more or less sorted. I'd therefore concentrate on making sure the 12 year old fits in well and hits the ground running. The younger two are young enough to adapt and go with the flow, but the 12 year old would need to settle into an international school for the next 4 years at least so he/she gets a good shot at the iGCSEs. With their age and all the study they won't have so much time to learn the local language(s), integrate with the locals and adapt in general so, all the being equal, they'd probably need the most support/investment.


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

Chopera said:


> Of course I don't know you or your situation, but it sounds like the 17 year old is more or less sorted. I'd therefore concentrate on making sure the 12 year old fits in well and hits the ground running. The younger two are young enough to adapt and go with the flow, but the 12 year old would need to settle into an international school for the next 4 years at least so he/she gets a good shot at the iGCSEs. With their age and all the study they won't have so much time to learn the local language(s), integrate with the locals and adapt in general so, all the being equal, they'd probably need the most support/investment.


My thoughts exactly, he's the one I'm most concerned about and he's the main one looking forward to it all


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Bristol76 said:


> So am i correct in assuming that Javea has a good expats community? As a family we are learning spanish but was wondering if theres still a lot of english spoken?


You'll get by easily in Javea if you speak only English.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bristol76 said:


> So am i correct in assuming that Javea has a good expats community? As a family we are learning spanish but was wondering if theres still a lot of english spoken?


There are about 5000 Brits in Jávea, which is about 20% of the population. You can certainly get by without Spanish & I know people who have lived here 20+ years & can barely order a coffee. It's possible to do anything you want & never deal with a Spanish business, if a local FB group is anything to go by - actually you'd think that it is impossible to do anything without a British business to do it for you.... 


5000 isn't a big village - & like any village it can be cliquey & it can be hard to avoid them - but 30,000 is a good sized town - so cliques are easily avoided  

If you get my drift............


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bristol76 said:


> Xabiachica, Any information at all you can give me about javea would be amazing x


There isn't much I don't know about Jávea - just ask away!


----------



## joinspain (May 24, 2016)

We just made the move to the Valencia region 4 months ago. 
We have 3 children, though younger than yours, our eldest is almost 6. 
It was a difficult move I won't lie. But we love it here and it has been worth it. We would do it again. 
Be prepared for any eventuality. Make sure you have health care provisions in place, until your husband is registered as an autonom you won't be entitled to state health care, private health care won't cover pre existing conditions. Does your eldest require ongoing treatment for anxiety? Will she cope ok with it? 
We had some very big stresses when we got here, it was a very difficult time, but we are still here & still battling through paperwork to get us all official. 
Schools, ours are in local public school, they love it. It was a hard adjustment at first, it took a few weeks to settle in, but they are doing great now & my self eldest has picked up so much Spanish & valencian. 
If you can get them some tuition before you come out, do. The cost of private school is lots cheaper than England for your 12 year old, but is a cost You need to factor in. The local government website will have info on schools, but you can only find out who has spaces at the local town hall once your here. Private schools you may be able to contact directly. Schools here in Valencia are called collegio rather than the Spanish escuela, I kept wondering why I was only finding colleges on google maps when trying to find places!!
Our move was fairly last minute and we were not prepared enough, so do as much as you can before you come out. Start learning Spanish now, it will help to have a little, though we are not in much of an English speaking town, so we need it a lot, my partner has a good level of Spanish. 
Good luck. I do agree with you only living once! I hope things go smoothly for you.


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

joinspain said:


> We just made the move to the Valencia region 4 months ago.
> We have 3 children, though younger than yours, our eldest is almost 6.
> It was a difficult move I won't lie. But we love it here and it has been worth it. We would do it again.
> Be prepared for any eventuality. Make sure you have health care provisions in place, until your husband is registered as an autonom you won't be entitled to state health care, private health care won't cover pre existing conditions. Does your eldest require ongoing treatment for anxiety? Will she cope ok with it?
> ...


Thank you so much for your well wishes. I think we have got most things ready to go in place when we move (in 5 months). Im panicking a little about the schools but i really to have great kids so i know they will adjust quickly. As a family we are learning spanish now, quite pleased to say I'm actually 17% fluent already, although its getting harder and harder lol.

We've decided to give it a year in spain and then have a family meeting to see if we should stay or not, I'm not expecting it to go smoothly i just want it to be worth the initial stresses lol x


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> There isn't much I don't know about Jávea - just ask away!


I think i will be about to private message you soon...... expect loads :eyebrows:lol xx


----------



## leemaboy (Jan 2, 2015)

We're also movnig to Javea - it's been many years in the planning and is happening slowly, with a short stay in La Fustera too  

*xabiachica* has been here giving out top-dollar advice like, forever!!!

I read many post of hers and a few others before joining myself.

We've had many visits to Javea over about 6 years now and it's clear to us that if a Spanish move is going work for us, then it's going to work in Javea.

We've met lots of ex-pats in Javea from all walks of life and different situations. Everybody has a story to tell and most are willing to share experiences and are very helpful.

There is a lot of support in the area with clubs, churches, sports etc too and you can even find an English breakfast or roast dinner for occasions when you just need a bit of home. There's also an Iceland in town but you'll be paying well over the usual price for stuff in there. Spanish supermarkets are great. I get complained at about taking too long doing the shopping but I just love looking at all the new "stuff"! 3 hours is OK for a food shop though, imho, right?!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leemaboy said:


> We're also movnig to Javea - it's been many years in the planning and is happening slowly, with a short stay in La Fustera too
> 
> *xabiachica* has been here giving out top-dollar advice like, forever!!!
> 
> ...


aww gee 

Yep - I reckon 3 hours is reasonable for a food shop.

I've been known to pop out for a barra & come home 3 hours later. One thing you soon learn, is that you must never try to do anything if you're in a hurry. Save it for a morning when you have lots of time....... then if you're lucky & do the essential thing in 5 minutes, you have the rest of the morning to sit drinking coffee


----------

